# First Journal



## ethericgiant (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, well this is my first journal experience (aside from calorie journals) but I'm going to begin this endeavor with the goal of becoming more organized in my day-to-day routine.  It's almost like I have so many great lifts that in "mixing it up" I am overlooking a lot of fundamentals and sacrificing sheer mass and weight gains for completeness of strength (r.o.m. and static stuff). 

         First of all, my baseline shit is as follows: I'm 6"1, 162-164 lbs.  Bench 1rm: 185 lbs., Squat 1rm: 390-400 lbs., Dead: 305 lbs.  I am about 13-15% bodyfat right now but that is probably an exageration seeing as how I'm normally 8-9% when I'm not stuffing my face.

         Yesterday was kind of chaotic in the gym for whatever reason and I hate waiting for people who take forever to do 5 sets and move on so I ended up doing this.

Bench: 145 - 6 reps.           Dumbell Press on Ball:  55 - 8 reps
          145 - 6 reps                                           65 - 6 reps
          155 - 6 reps                                           65 - 6 reps
          155 - 5 reps                                           75 - 5 reps
                                                                      55- 8 reps

Horizontal Pull-ups/ Supine pull-ups;   45 lbs - 8 reps
(Just like an inverted push up):         45 lbs - 8 reps
                                                   35 lbs - 8 reps
                                                   35 lbs - 8 reps

Cable Crossovers:  5 sets of 6-8.

Supinated incline dumbell butterflies (wreaks havoc on your upper chest and delts)  

5 sets of 6 with as much weight as you can stand (I won't say how much weight because it's embarrasing.)

Threw in some bicep and tricep shit and called it a day, probably would have stayed and did some upright rows and a few more back exersizes but the gym started getting packed so I hit the showers.

I didn't eat enough food though, I wasn't able to get a real decent meal after my lift so I got a Muscle milk from the gas station, later on went to the bar and ate a crapload of chicken strips and drank about 4-5 pints.  No better carbs...  went home and had a shake before bed (69 grams of carbs and 60 grams of protein with my efa's and glutamine) and that was my day yesterday.


----------



## katt (Dec 5, 2007)

So what is your plan of attack here?  Staying with the 6-8 rep thing,, building mass??  Do you have a program worked out yet?


----------



## ethericgiant (Dec 5, 2007)

*Plan of attack*

I seem to get the most out of the "6-8" rep thing.  Anything less than that just doesn't seem to have the desired effect.  My plan of attack is to continue steadily isolate different muscle groups every day.  For example, yesterday I did upper chest, arms and mid-upper back.  Tomorrow is leg day.  I will probably do some things I haven't done in a while like lunge walks stairclimbers, just because I've been sticking with the squat and neglecting my smaller muscles.  I know I said i've been sacrificing size for roundedness but I should have clarified, mainly thats in my upper body.  The lower body is pretty close to where I want it to be.  The day after tomorrow will by lats, low back and shoulder day.  I'll probably start with weighted pull ups, do some shoulder presses or militaries, and switch off back and forth between dips and pull ups and militaries.  So, that's pretty much my plan of attack.

Oh, yeah and building mass is always the goal.  Obviously not at the cost of being proportionate.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 5, 2007)

ethericgiant said:


> For example, *yesterday I did upper chest*, arms and mid-upper back.
> Oh, yeah and building mass is always the goal.  Obviously not at the cost of being proportionate.



uhh? what?

oh and good luck w/ your goals


----------

